
Ask HN: How do you use Windows as your primary development environment? - deku
Due to a strange (probably) hardware bug, I am not able to use a Linux system anymore on my laptop. Now my Dell laptop&#x27;s warranty only includes Windows, therefore I&#x27;m looking to use Windows for a month or so to see if it displays any strange behavior.<p>Now my question is: How do you use Windows as your development environment? As I am used to working with Linux, I could use some tips and best practices in Windows.
======
3dprintscanner
WSL now works wonderfully for W10. Additionally you can get VSCode to run
inside WSL rather than in windows so accessing the file system / debugging
works a lot better and you're not relying on complex toolchains and
dependencies in windows land.

[https://code.visualstudio.com/remote-tutorials/wsl/run-in-
ws...](https://code.visualstudio.com/remote-tutorials/wsl/run-in-wsl)

------
mister_hn
You can get WSL2 on latest Windows 10 (1809+) and using Linux again.

If you want to get acquainted with Windows, you can use "chocolatey" as
package manager for installing all the required software and Visual Studio
Community/Professional or Visual Studio Codium (without Microsoft Trackers™)
to develop.

------
brudgers
What is the hardware bug? In my experience, usually there is a way to make
things mostly work until the regression is addressed.

One way of handling the "Windows for warranty" is buying another hard-disk for
Linux and putting the old one to the side in case there's problems. Also grub
with a dual install.

Generally, Dell isn't going to go out of it's way to deny you warranty
coverage (at least for hardware). It's more trouble than it is worth to do
anything other than just fix it.

Good luck.

------
dev_north_east
My main tools are:

Cmder console emulator - [https://cmder.net/](https://cmder.net/)

Visual Studio

Notepad++

